# Story of Lola.... UPDATED!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So last night we decided we were going to have a "pizza, beer, and movie" night at my home since our "kidless" vacation is about over. We got take and bake pizza, rented a couple movies, and went home. We were going to do a "speedy feed" and get inside.

I pulled out my Alpine to milk while DH was feeding. I looked up while milking (milk stand is next to the gate to take the feed in) Hubby opened the gate and took the first round of feed in. Lola (FF doe due next week - Boer X) turned her butt and I could see a string of goo. I yelled for hubby in the pen that Lola was in labor. He looked up and said - Ahh no - cause it is right here and it is C-U-T-E! My hubby doesn't think anything is cute. LOL! I was like "WHAT"!!! He just laughed - and said ahh no - really it is standing right here and it is about to get run over by the herd.

I jumped up - ran to the fence - to find -










So I left the milking stand - went in - picked it up - and it is a DOELING!!!! That means its not meat! Woo Hoo!!! Her eyes are marbled - but not sure how long that will last. She is just to darn cute. :stars:

Now here is the kicker! She is confused!!! LOL! I own Lola (obviously) and her mother Boots (who is due anytime also!). Lola is the one that I had talked about a few months ago that is 2 years old and I cought nursing from her momma - Boots. So here is Lola with her daughter - Grandmamma (Boots) trying to get in the middle of everything - and a doeling that is following grandmamma all over and not sure who to try to nurse from - LOL!

So, I tried to take a few pictures of the little one and low and behold - I got this -










You trying to look at my grandbaby???

Needless to say, Lola and doeling are doing good - she is obviously letting her nurse - but will still call and call while standing in front of the baby and looking into the sky - like she is still confused. Baby just stands there looking at her like DUH - I'm right here!!! and when the baby cries - grandmamma comes running not mom! :ROFL:

I did milk out some colostrum from Lola last night and this morning and she did very well with it. I was surprised for a FF! I brought out the baby and she just chowed down on grain while I milked.




























Baby already is finding her legs and has met "Rock" my AGS Nigerian born last Wednesday......





































To be continued........


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Story of Lola....*

Quite a story! So glad it went so well and she's a doe! Congratulations, she's downright adorable! :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Story of Lola....*

Allison...how cute! She's darling....and a doe too! Congrats! That's really funny! Now this doe is out of Gabe, correct? That picture where Rock went up to meet her is soooooo cute!  Thought of a name yet? Congrats on the healthy, adorable little doe!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Story of Lola....*

What a cute little girl Allison!! Congrats! That is quite a story!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Story of Lola....*

Oh yah - all the babies for summer are from Gabriel - Horny little guy - LOL!

The Boer buck was just to young and didn't understand. So they beat him up (the Boer X girls are definately alpha in the pen) so I decided it wasn't worth it and put Gabe in there!

So this little girl is 37.5% Boer, 50% Nigerian, and 12.5% Saanan. I think that she is going to have REALLY big airplane ears. LOL!! She is just a doll though and I really like her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Story of Lola....*

Wow, she's got a little of everything in there! Her ears are so cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Story of Lola....*

Allison, those pictures are so sweet! Glad that Lola did well and what a surprise for you...baby girl is just too cute...and Rock is really doing well, and he's a cutie too! Congratulations :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Story of Lola....*

to darn cute!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So last night the little doeling tried to drown herself in the water bucket. No idea how the heck at 24 hours old she has springs that high - but we found her in there! LOL! I doubt that she will be trying that again.

Her eyes have changed to a solid light brown but she still has one ear up and one down - so DH told me this morning that "Flopsy Mopsy" was doing this and that. I looked at him - "You named her FLOPSY??" He said yep - look at her ears! So this is the first one in a year that hubby has named ..... I think he has the goat bug!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cant change the name now HE named her :greengrin: 

That is scary!!! I have never had a kid get into the water buckets thankfully, I think I would have a heart attack!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Flopsy....how adorable! I'm sure pretty soon he'll start saying that's his goat... :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison....I can't believe he named her!!! That is great news, and Flopsy is a really cute name...now to the water bucket, that is a scary situation! Thankfully I have just a few does and can have 2 gallon buckets hung up where only they can reach them...til the kids are at least 3 weeks old then I set them lower so the kids can sip too if they want to and at that age a 2 gallon bucket is small enough that they can't "fall in"

Hope Flopsy knows now that her mama is Lola and not Grammy Boots!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That's a very fitting name!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz - I know I couldn't believe that the "anti-goat" person named her!!! LOL!

We will see what happens next - for all I know he will start carrying her around :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

See, maybe now that he "has a goatie" he'll understand why you need and want to be with the mommy's....toldja he'd come around :slapfloor: And if he does start carrying her around, you better get a pic and hold it as blackmail!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh you SOOOO know that I would hold that picture in 5 million places for blackmail!!!!!!!!!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow...ya know what? I would do the very same thing :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So the last couple days have been hard on Flopsy. Thursday morning her friend Rock went to his new home with my little cotton. So now she is all alone. She started befriending the sheep, but they are "teenagers" and don't want to play with a baby!

This morning DH came out to help me put feed out after milking and I turn around and he is trying to pet Flopsy but she won't hold still. I don't say anything - just watch him. He picks her up and starts cuddling her and talking to her. I about FELL OVER :shocked: 

I walked up and she was all cuddled up in heis arms and I asked him - Ohhh is this YOUR goat now?? He just looked at me and smiled. I think he got the "bug"!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwwww don't you love it?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I knew it!!! This is just like my dad. He doesn't like animals to much, but when we got a jack russell puppy a couple years ago... We would find him sitting on the floor playing with the little guy. Pretty soon he started calling him the "finest dog we have" joking, but deep down I think he really thinks it's the best dog we have. Sometimes after a long day working (farmer) he'll come home and lay on the ground just playing with his dog. It's funny cause he'll tell people that's his dog and to be careful of the little dog when they drive out our driveway. And sometimes he tells us we can't touch "his" dog because he only likes to be pet by his owner. :roll: Oh brother....Oh and can't forget, that every night my dad feeds him "special dinner" Which is our food, sometimes it's not even leftovers! 

My dad's too funny, he jokes about it, but deep down you know he's serious. My brother and I finally gave up 6 months after we got the pupppy and said...fine :roll: , it's your dog.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwww.............. what a cutie!! I don't know how your husband couldn't adore her! Congrats! :stars:


----------

